# Happy Canadian Thanksgiving



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving !!

To all of us north of the 49th. Especially if there are any other "Saskies" M. V.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

MJV said:


> Happy Thanksgiving !!
> 
> To all of us north of the 49th. Especially if there are any other "Saskies" M. V.


Right back at ya! Go Riders!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Right back you, sorry we were camping for the weekend and just got home a short time ago... as for the football reference ... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS ...


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope everyone had a great Canadian Thanksgiving!


----------

